# Decline Dumbbell Pullovers. Better angle?



## MojoMike36 (Jul 25, 2008)

So I've been doing pullovers on the side of a flat bench for a few weeks in my routine. Its been working out but my mind muscle connection isn't magical just yet and my lats don't really feel the burn.

I was fooling around in the gym with a buddy and I tried doing decline dumbbell pullovers. I've never seen them done before, or even heard of them, but I just thought it must do something. After doing about 6 reps I really felt it in my lats for sure, like never before! I've been working on it but I'm not feeling it 100% in my lats when I do pullovers the traditional way.

I'm really into pullovers, I appreciate the old school feel and simplicity of it. Is a "decline dumbbell pullover" an effective exercise? Does it exist? I'm sure it must.


Thanks for feed back guys.


----------



## Thundaxat (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah its a good exercise. if you do it on the decline bench it targets ur lats more so than on a regular plane which is more oriented towards chest and tris as u found out. I like pullovers for full body workouts, but doesnt beat chinups.


----------



## MojoMike36 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah I just prefer to isolate the muscle a bit more to increase development. New angles always help. Plus I love learning new forms and then getting really perfect form down. Its something that makes me really love weight lifting.


----------

